# Tiger & Bear



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

So glad to hear another happy ending for rescues. Now you're ready for more, right?? Let's hope a day comes when foster homes aren't needed but in the meantime, God bless you.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

awww, nicole! i'm so glad they have gone to their forever homes.







you've done such a wonderful thing.







i bet you miss them already....


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Yeah







I hope they'll be very happy in their new home


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Nicole, I am so proud of you for fostering and sending those guys off to their forever home. It must be a very good feeling!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, what a great ending and how wonderful that you helped them reach their forever home!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> Thanks! My husband and I really worked with them these past three weeks. They had a few behavior issues that we nipped in the bud as well as a few "manner" issues.
> 
> I don't know if I will take in any more fosters. I didn't mind, but Toby did. He has been so sick since we got them; throwing up almost everyday. The vet said that more than likely it is stress from having them here and if that is the case, it just isn't fair to him.[/B]


Sugar doesn't really like the fosters I bring in either. I make sure to give her a lot a special time. We usually take a ride somewhere together and that makes her happy. 

I am glad your fosters found great homes so soon.


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

So glad to hear these special boys found a forever home!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

That's great they got to stay together!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

aww i hope they love their new home!


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

Nicole,

Im so glad they found a new forever home - together - well done
















Toby, you can have your house back now little one

















Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

How wonderful. I'm so glad they adopted together and so quickly. It's probably best for everyone. You're so sweet to foster them. I know it's a lot of work and added stress to care for them.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

That's a great outcome.







I'm so happy for 'everyone' involved in the lives of these two little treasures. Kudos to you Nicole and to their new dad, not forgetting dear Toby, of course







.


----------

